# outhouse questions



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

I am wanting to build an outhouse on some property we bought so that it will be easier for my kids to "use the facilities" when we go over and camp on it this fall. I will also probably use it while I am building my cabin in a few years. But I have a couple of questions:

1) There is a well on the property. How far from the well should I place the outhouse to avoid contaminating the water supply? Is this even a concern given the fact that it will be used infrequently (one weekend a month, family of five) and the fact that deer, bear, and all manner of wildlife use that land for a bathroom on a regular basis without any effect on the wate supply?

2) How deep do I make the pit? I have seen anything from 3-5 feet on the internet. Does infrequent use have any impact on this?

3) For anyone else who has done this before, do you have any helpful advice? special features I should include? etc.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

You people need to loosen up and put your state in your info. Not all states are outhouses even legal.
But a couple of feet would be a plenty. Might want to take a large coffee can. to hold your torlet paper. Place the paper in the can, put the lid on.. Then turn the can upside down on a board.. To keep the mice out.
Oh and pick up a bag of lime at the feed store.. to cover the #2 to keep the smell down.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Water table is also a factor, you don't want it dug into the water table...... I would say a few feet is plenty as long as you are above the water table......it will take years to fill it if you only use it infrequently. as far as the well is concerned, you just need to have it down hill or on the same level from it just like a leach field. Ideally the hill should also continue down from where the outhouse is at..... As far as laws are concerned, you will not have any trouble as long as it is not impacting anybody elses property, if you ever sell the property make sure you completely remove it.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

75 feet away from potential well drilling site, its a standard distance for septic systems to drilled/cased well.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

For that limited use you could make a frame to go over a 5-gallon bucket. Add lime or sawdust with each use. Males should go in back of it, a tree or something to pee. Before leaving dig a hole, dump the contents of the bucket in it and cover with about 6" of dirt, leaving a hump for settling.

Or make the outhouse portable to where you can simply move it and fill in a shallow hole for the waste.


----------



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

I am from TN, but the land is in AR. The outhouse would be downhill from the well and probably 100 feet away or better.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

knucklegragger, go down to the county courthouse of the county where you land is located and asks the clerk of courts for a copy on the regulations for outhouses and septic systems. Said regulations should state, if outhouses are allowed, and how deep they need to be, and how far from all water sources they need to be. If there are not such regulation - go to your local library and find a book with instructions.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

wdchuck said:


> 75 feet away from potential well drilling site, its a standard distance for septic systems to drilled/cased well.


My area says 100 feet minimum.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

My recommendation would be to build it on two 4x4 treated skids, so you don't have to have a deep hole. Just a foot or two. When it fills up, hook a rope at the base and use your truck to slide it over another small hole. With infrequent use, even a small hole wont fill up much, because it will evaporate/filter down/decompose inbetween visits. Around here people who had outhouses in use "full time" rarely had to move the house, because it broke down quickly. 
Some houses around in this country, after electric came, bringing water pumps for wells, put in bathrooms inside, with the 3" pipe just running to the nearest woods. Where it came out was usually not smelly, because every rain would pack it down, and given a lot of fresh air it could breathe. During the hot summer, if it got smelly they would sprinkle a handfull of lime on top. You'd be surprised how many houses around here are still like that. It works great, and you never have to clean out the septic tank! 

I know the local misgovernment would ring my neck, but why worry about a few ounces of human waste a day, when one cow gives 10 times as much? If it can "go" in the creekbed, or field, or wherever, why regulate where I can "go" ?? Answer....more govt. control = less individual freedom. After a generation of people brought up with tight govt. regulations, people nowadays can't even start thinking about how to do something without asking "what does the regulation say" where our ancestors would be mad as hornets if someone told them to "go" somewhere else! 

Reminds me of what happened here a few years ago. An older man (70s) was a local farmer and had been his whole life. He was used to using the woods, and when the local "health" inspector came around noticed that he had no plumbing, or even an outhouse. The inspector told the man that country regulations required that every residence be equipped with satisfactory "facilities" and that the man would have to build a bathroom or else vacate his old house (which had been in his family a long time). The farmer told the man to leave him alone.

A few weeks later he was summoned to a hearing, and when asked why he would not comply with the regulations, this was his answer (more or less). "I grew up in that old house. When I was little we had an outhouse. After my parents died they left me the farm. Being an lone man now, with no wife or children in the house, I didnt replace the old outhouse when it finally rotted."

His closing statement was great...."I own nearly 100 acres, and on my land, when I feel the need to ***, I'll *** where I want to!" He then turned around and walked out! 

Another neighbor built an outhouse a few years ago (without telling the county) as a backup for the indoor bathroom, so that when the power is out it is available. It is very nice, with a toilet seat, paper holder, screened upper window opening, and even magazine rack! They have it on skids, with the house off the ground about 4" (the height of the skids) so that air can ventilate it. 

The keys to good outhouses: ventilation, good (comfortable) seat, and tight construction to prevent bugs and critters. The depth is not as important because you can move it when it fills up. Again, it'll take a LONG time to fill up a pit, even with regular use, because of the filtering into the soil and the decomposition.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, here in so. Mo plenty of people have outhouses--can't think of one person we know who asked about permits or told any government officials what they were doing. Our county doesn't require building permits/inspections so our business is our business. Our corner store has a Taj Mahal outhouse with cement floors,no snakes or bugs. The state puts in stone bldgs down here with pit privies. Many folks here can't afford deep wells so don't have running water. I say do what you want on your land and keep your mouth shut. DEE


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

Enjoy,

Alex


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MarleneS said:


> knucklegragger, go down to the county courthouse of the county where you land is located and asks the clerk of courts for a copy on the regulations for outhouses and septic systems. Said regulations should state, if outhouses are allowed, and how deep they need to be, and how far from all water sources they need to be. If there are not such regulation - go to your local library and find a book with instructions.
> 
> Hugs,
> Marlene


Yea mines illegal if they want to cause trouble so be it :shrug: 

Less they know the better.

big rockpile


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Latrine Ministry Information
Construction Details



http://www.teamcasa.org/latrine.htm


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

You can go to the county court house if you want but they will tell youthat they don't know of any regualtions on a out house. Just be sure that you are at least 100 feet forn the well and it is down hill. Just dig enough to get it under the ground at least 6 inches. Then when you are thriugh with it cover it with lime to keep it from stinking. A coffe can with a lid on it will keep the mice from useing it as a winter home. On your land their are no restrictions against building an outhouse.


----------



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, Old Vet


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Alex said:


> Enjoy,
> 
> Alex



sweeeeeeet

Maybe I'll build an outhouse!

Maybe we should have an outhouse building contest - the mods could form a panel to judge them. Everyone throws in $10 and winner takes 70%, runner up gets 30%.

So far Alex has set the gold standard...


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 28, 2006)

That outhouse looks great! Maybe make one like a chicken tractor. I don't know bout yall but when something simple, where to go, what to build, what to raise, what you can do on your own land, without having to find out the regulations about it, I start feeling that leash round my neck and wanting to rebel. It's that freedom thang I guess.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

I googled outhouse a while back and chose the 'dry pit' for mine. I'm going to bury a 55 gallon drum and add the PVC exhaust pipe out the roof. It wont matter how far it is to my srping


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Years ago I was in a group outhouse. They had put a funnel with a hose on the wall as a urinal. Hose when to a buried rock pit. They had also put a funnel in the front area of the seat to catch female urine, which sent to the same pit.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

gives new meaning to SSS.  

Really. The less anyone knows the better. You're land, do as you wish.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

what county is it in most places in Ar. if you have 10 acres or more do what you want dont even need a ceptic system


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

He is in Van Buren county. Near Denard. He can do anything with his property because the norestrictions on it. He has 20 acres.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

The first thing I did on our place was to build an out house. I built it in the driveway of the house where we were living. Had everyone in town drive by to "lookey-loo" to see what I was building. I bolted it together so I could transport it to the farm, then re-assemble it. My brother (lives over the hill) was embarassed to see an outhouse on the place. He tried to tell everyone it was a "utility shed". Of course, I wrapped it in Owens-Corning PINK housewrap so it would stand out more.....  

I dug a pit by hand that was about 5' deep. I lined it with an old John Deere field sprayer tank (300 gallon) with the ends cut out. I also set a tire under the tank to help with "flow". Mine is a "dry" sump as opposed to a "wet" sump. It doesn't break down as fast as a wet, but there is almost no smell. Ours still has regular use - even though we have indoor plumbing - and is a LONG way from being filled. I add a bit of hungry enzymes and a bucket of water every fall to help with the break down.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

MarleneS said:


> knucklegragger, go down to the county courthouse of the county where you land is located and asks the clerk of courts for a copy on the regulations for outhouses and septic systems. Said regulations should state, if outhouses are allowed, and how deep they need to be, and how far from all water sources they need to be. If there are not such regulation - go to your local library and find a book with instructions.
> 
> Hugs,
> Marlene


What ever you do, dont identify yourself or tell them what you are planning if you do this, or some county man will be out to your place to either hassle you or tax you for evry move you make.


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

Amen Randy Rooster I live in the same state. Jay


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks guys for the eye opener on how many of my fellow homesteaders not only do not have any respect for land law, regulations, or restrictions...but also little concern for taking the best possible care of our Mother Earth. Okay, I admit, some you do not think your ideas do any harm to the earth - I get that.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

part E on page 4 on this link will give you the specifics on where in relation to water.
http://www.healthyarkansas.com/rules_regs/general_sanitation.pdf
In Van Buren County you may have to go the county health department instead of the county clerk to obtain the information on privies. Any way I know they are the ones that has the information on perk tests.
Good luck.


----------



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

When I bought an auger for the tractor, I made sure to get one that could go 48 inches deep. And I bought a "screw" that was 18 inches wide. I use that for heaps of stuff. But the outhouse hole is was one of the primary goals. Then the outhouse on skids can be drug, by the tractor, over the hole. 

Above, somebody mentioned the guy that just drops his load in the woods. There was some logic about how cows do it, so why not people. The reason is that people poop that isn't properly dealt with can lead to people sickness and death. Go out and roll in all the fresh cow poop you want - you'll be fine. But roll around in people poop and you'll get sick quick. 

Lime vs. sawdust in the outhouse: my understanding is that lime will make it smell better, but then the poop won't break down. Skip the lime and use sawdust. It will smell better with the sawdust too, AND it will break down.

There was concern about drinking water sources. Valid concern. A lot of farms I've been to that make heavy use of outhouses ask folks to not pee in the outhouses. Pee all over the farm. Outhouses are for poop only. I think this is pretty wise - it helps give the poop a chance to break down where it is. The pee would just carry the poop soup to the groundwater before it is all broken down and stuff.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Where ever you put the outhouse be sure and plant some Hollyhocks around it. Thats what they did in the early days and then the "Ladys" didn't have to ask that embarrssing question"Wheres the out house?" They just automactically looked f or the hollyhocks!


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

if you need a hand give me a hollor im in stone county


----------



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the offer of help, Mtman. I'm kinda new to the whole outhouse construction game. I'm going to try to frame up as much as I can here at home and transport it over to Dennard to tie it together.

Wherebouts in Stone County? I've been over to Mountain View and really enjoyed it.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

knuckledragger said:


> Thanks for the offer of help, Mtman. I'm kinda new to the whole outhouse construction game. I'm going to try to frame up as much as I can here at home and transport it over to Dennard to tie it together.
> 
> Wherebouts in Stone County? I've been over to Mountain View and really enjoyed it.


we are 17 miles outside of mt. view


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Marlene..you sound like you would be happy in "Conneticut" or some such place where they are eager to control every little aspect of your life. With the expected rate of use, Paul's solution with pine sawdust will work like a charm. I put mine downhill and well offset from the slope line to my bank spring and future well site. I never ask the durn county government for anything and hope they never know my name. This is my home and I try to do everything to code or better to insure my safety and welfare and to avoid trouble and hassle in the future that might interupt my fishing. That's my interest and business, not some butt-in county dude on a self important ego trip...Glen


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Knucled drager If you come by I will give you one of the outhouses that I have. It will need a new door but it is ready built and ready to go.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

There used to be a restaurant and gas station in eastern tn. that had a nice back yard with kid swings, picnic tables, etc. They had nice rest rooms inside, but also had two outhouses in the back. When someone would go into the outhouse, the clerk would pick a microphone up from behind the counter and say>>>"Excuse me, sir/madam, I'm painting down here."

You should see the door burst open when they came out, sometimes still fastening their clothes.


----------



## northwinds (May 3, 2007)

There's a bar in Wisconsin a bit north of Madison that has outhouses with two seaters. In the men's outhouse, he's got an old woman mannequin. In the women's outhouse, he's got an old man mannequin. I about peed in my pants on the first time that I opened the door and saw that old woman sitting on the hole. Always good for a laugh when someone is coming back from the outhouse for the first time...


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

That's a beaut of an outhouse Alex!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

Shepherd,

Thanks.

I guess my answer to start of this thread is my pictures. Having it sealed up and looking like a bathroom will make it easier for kids to accept it and hopefully not be so afraid of it. Or, less afraid of it.

Alex


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MarleneS said:


> Thanks guys for the eye opener on how many of my fellow homesteaders not only do not have any respect for land law, regulations, or restrictions...but also little concern for taking the best possible care of our Mother Earth. Okay, I admit, some you do not think your ideas do any harm to the earth - I get that.
> 
> Hugs,
> Marlene


We built our outhouse over a 300-gallon plastic septic tank. If we every fill it, we can have it pumped out and start all over. If you are digging in sugar sand like we have, you're going to need to either use a tank or reinforce the hole so it doesn;t cave in.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Alex said:


> Having it sealed up and looking like a bathroom will make it easier for kids to accept it and hopefully not be so afraid of it. Or, less afraid of it.
> Alex


Well most outhouses ARE pretty disgusting to have to use - that's why yours is so impressive... it looks great and appears to be very well sealed up, ventilated, etc.


----------



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if you were to have a nice, long vent pipe coming out of the top which you painted black .... and then sealed up the bottom fairly well ... 

With even a little sun, the air in the pipe would heat and then rise. Creating a healthy airflow. 

Then it would seem that air would be drawn in from the "moon", through the hole (where one sits). Any time spent in the outhouse, one would smell only fresh air - yes?

Well .... at least on a sunny day.


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

Correct Paul. Our pipe is black, but any will work as you describe. NO smell with the excellent ventilation and lime (I have not used sawdust as recommended by others -- probably good idea).

IMHO,

Alex


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Paul Wheaton said:


> When I bought an auger for the tractor, I made sure to get one that could go 48 inches deep. And I bought a "screw" that was 18 inches wide. I use that for heaps of stuff. But the outhouse hole is was one of the primary goals. Then the outhouse on skids can be drug, by the tractor, over the hole.


Paul, do you know of any state wide regulations on outhouses in our state? I'm thinking about putting one on our undeveloped property in Lewis county for use while we develop the land, build the house etc.

Secondly, a number of people have mentioned building it on skids so it can be moved when needed to a new hole. Does the open space between the bottom of the floor and the top of the dirt hole opening present any issues with regards to smell, or critters getting in there etc?

Thanks


----------



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

I have to admit, I have not looked at one spec of regulations on this topic.

At the same time, I am very concerned about my own drinking water, so I know I am going to take the proper steps to do a good job. I want to make sure that the rainwater runs away from the outhouse. And I put a sign inside that says "poop only - no pee!". 

Now that I think about it, it might be smart to write a little something to put in there about placement for the future - so whoever might move it in the future would know about all the reasons why to do things a certain way. 

All of the sleds I build have a very wide roof. Rather than use paint, I like a wide metal roof to keep the rain off of all the wood. Including the skids. Including the pit (which I want to keep dry (hence, no pee)). So when I park it, I can toss some rocks and dirt along the edges. They will dry out pretty quick and not decompose the wood. At the same time, it will keep most critters out. And the vent system described above is something I should add.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Paul Wheaton said:


> Now that I think about it, it might be smart to write a little something to put in there about placement for the future - so whoever might move it in the future would know about all the reasons why to do things a certain way.


That's actually a good point for more than just outhouses and such around the place. I have done a ton of work to this place (underground power, water, drainage, wiring inside the house and outbuildings etc), and I'm the only one who knows where it all is, how it works, why it was designed the way it is etc. I should map all that stuff out to provide a written history for future users, like my wife if I should pass on, or my son if he inherits the place.

Anyway, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

If nothing else, a few things like that ... maybe laminated ... might make for good reading while sitting in there. 

Something like that could help a lot when you have young people helping out. Young people are so much smarter than old guys like me, so they have to tell me how I'm doing it all wrong. But maybe if they happened to read a few of these sorts of things then maybe they can understand where I'm coming from better. Then when they're telling me that I'm doing it all wrong, they might actually have a good idea!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Alex, could you take a slightly more distance picture of the outside? 

You ran electric to it?


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Shepherd said:


> That's a beaut of an outhouse Alex!!!!!!!


Pish-posh! Not a magazine to be seen. No seed catalogs. No tool catalogs. Missing some of the most important tools for a proper sit down.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL Willy! I just figured the seed catalogs and Countryside & Small Stock Journal were on the opposite side that's not showing in the picture!


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

That's a great building, Alex.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

We built ours 6' x 6'. Made it easier with the sheeting. Paneled the inside and DW painted it bright green. Put several coats of white enamel on the bench and stick on tile on the floor. Of course, she put some cutsie signs on the walls. She was wanting one for some time and one day I came home and there she was, up to her b_ _bs in a hole in the side yard. Needless to say, we got right on the project. Outside is brown metal and has a used storm door, for now.


----------



## OmaMutti (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's our new outhouse (the hole was filled in for politeness). We camp on our land while awaiting amenities, so we'll move this chair from spot to spot. We used a plastic shower chair left over from surgery rehab. DH cut an opening and attached a toilet seat. The fine-looking side table is a pine log that nicely holds our plastic bag with TP. The lovely gold-plated I mean gold-spray-painted shovel was from a groundbreaking ceremony.


----------



## homesweethome (May 23, 2007)

We have one we salvaged to use at an event for one day a month for about 50 cowboys, and we did not dig any hole. It does have a "clean out" in the back, a panel that can come off so you can clean it out if needed, but it had never needed it. Throw a coffee can of lime down it and it's stays good as new. Painting the inside white took away some of the creepy factor for the ladies. And you definitely need to mouse proof the TP!
I think that'd be all you need for your purpose.


----------



## homesweethome (May 23, 2007)

BTW, nice gold shovel, OmaMutti!! Very glamourous!!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Shepherd said:


> LOL Willy! I just figured the seed catalogs and Countryside & Small Stock Journal were on the opposite side that's not showing in the picture!


Don't get me wrong now, the building in the picture looks impressive. I just assumed it was missing the required accoutrements since they weren't shown. Kind of like opening the hood of a sports car and taking a picture of the radiator and battery. Then again, Alex seems to have his act together in most of the pictures he posts, maybe he has a system like the library. Enter the call number of the item you want, put it into the vac tube, send it to the staff and once they pull your reading preference they send it to you on the dumbwaiter. Now THAT would be an impressive outhouse.


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

Back to original question, while answering about farm equipment catalog.

If someone wants, or feels they need, to read, then they can bring what they want. One visitor left one of those fancy boating magazines, more like a glossy book. The boats were huge, one-hundred feet and more, FANCY.

Or, one can look out one of the three (3) windows and watch the birds, or snow fly.

Alex

BTW, and to answer another related question on this thread: Yes we ran power to our outhouse. We ran an underground cable, which has three wires with ground. The power is for inside and outside light, controlled from local switches, and a receptacle. The power can be shut off from a breaker in our cabin.

We have a kerosene lamp, a candle, and a small plate with a mosquito coil near the seat. Oh, and a can of mosquito spray.

No, no one, so far has turned off power when another was in the outhouse.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

At the rear of an Outback pub in Australia, the toilet facilities consisted of two large pits, with no surrounding fence or roof for privacy. One afternoon a mate was relieving himself in one of the pits, when a local standing by the other pit remarked that he must be a newcomer to the town. "What makes you think that?" said my mate.
The local replied, "Coz you're using the _ladies'_ toilet"


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Alex said:


> Back to original question, while answering about farm equipment catalog.
> 
> If someone wants, or feels they need, to read, then they can bring what they want. One visitor left one of those fancy boating magazines, more like a glossy book. The boats were huge, one-hundred feet and more, FANCY.
> 
> ...


Is there an electric bathroom heater for the cooler days?


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

We made the two single-glazed-operable windows face south and west, the double-glazed door (1/2 glazed) face north. I insulated our outhouse with R12. I put plastic vapor barrier on the inside and tapped and sealed with Tuck-tape to keep out infiltration.

During the day our outhouse is heated by the sun and is warmer in the evening and morning than the winter minus 35F. 

Also, it is a comfortable temperature in summer, because of the insulation and cross ventilation from the operable windows.

Anyway, too much info.

We could have a heater but do not need or want. On minus 35 night once I left the 100 w light bulb on. But I don't do that any more.

Alex


----------

